# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 144: Japan prelim thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary fights:*


> *Fights on FX: (Facebook or UFC.tv for international viewers)*
> Takanori Gomi vs. Eiji Mitsuoka
> Vaughan Lee vs. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto
> Steve Cantwell vs. Riki Fukuda
> ...


*Please direct all threads/posts regarding preliminary fights into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

What time do they start in UK?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 1/2 hours from now everywhere. Can't wait, what a card it's gonna be.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Just leaving a message so I can see what time I posted on and compare dudeabides post


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Same as Vale


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

5 minutes til the Facebook prelim starts


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Not getting anything on FB..... Anyone else?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

First 20 seconds of that fight was awesome. Wish they stayed standing.

ohhhhh shit. Crazy KO


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm watching it, Tamura going strong after 1. I'm wondering what the hell facebook credits are since they keep making me look at that sign right above the video. Guess if you don't know you don't have 'em or the other way around am I wrong?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

That was a nice knockout.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow he's still down. Hope he's okay


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

And thank god I didn't pick him for my fantasy.  You guys know whos fighting next


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Of course! Kamikaze Cariaso! :thumb01:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Of course! Kamikaze Cariaso! :thumb01:


No no no no no... MIZUGAKI homie.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great way to debut in the UFC. Nice fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just caught the fight on replay that was a fantastic KO and great debut. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Mizugaki is a sleeper for SOTN.

Mizugaki by RNC or TKO.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Is there a problem with the FB prelims?~
I don't have a fight for like 30 minutes...


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Good...good so far.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mizugaki 10-9...he needs to pass though, Cariaso isn't exactly a fantastic submission grappler.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

AmdM said:


> Is there a problem with the FB prelims?~
> I don't have a fight for like 30 minutes...


I went on facebook and I think they are charging 1.99 to view the prelims.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Is there a problem with the FB prelims?~
> I don't have a fight for like 30 minutes...


FB only had the first one and now it's switched to FX. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Is there a problem with the FB prelims?~
> I don't have a fight for like 30 minutes...


Same here, but some othere live play-by-play sites haven't shown that any new fights have started, so it must just be an abnormally long intermission.

Nope, I was wrong. apparently I've missed the first round.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> FB only had the first one and now it's switched to FX. :thumbsup:


Oh that's why...thanks. I was wondering why I saw a charge for $1.99.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mizugaki has some seriously questionable tactics, but he's still winning the fight IMO.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Great transition on the ground towards the end of the round for both fighters- going to have to score 20-18 so far for Mizugaki though.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm walking away with this one and first pick on CPL.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uninspired but should be good enough for the decision.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow I Got Robbed Again Are You Serious


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that's a robbery.....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ouch, that was my biggest bet of the night.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Now that's a robbery.....


That's 2 in a row I demand compensations.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Now that's a robbery.....


This. You don't even have to be a competent judge to realize who won that fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow- that decision was very surprising. Wasn't a great performance by Mizugaki but normally that type of fight goes to him.

You can never tell with how these fights are judged.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, that's a hit on my CPL. Complete robbery.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

How does a guy get a UD when he spent the bulk of the 2nd and ALL of the 3rd round on his back? MMA judging is a head-scratcher.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

That had to be a misread score


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> How does a guy get a UD when he spent the bulk of the 2nd and ALL of the 3rd round on his back? MMA judging is a head-scratcher.


That was the biggest robbery I have ever seen in my life and it's not just because he was on my FFL.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Come on, Riki!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

BS decision IMO. Even though it wasn't the best performance I think he did enough to win by decision. Robbery.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the worst decisions in a while for sure. Not sure what the logic was there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And Steve Cantwell for the largest UFC losing streak in recent memory with 5 losses in a row after this fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm still shocked at this. How can I get screwed twice.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> And Steve Cantwell for the largest UFC losing streak in recent memory with 5 losses in a row after this fight.


Pretty much yeah haha :thumb02:

"He can make a real impact at 185" come on Joe Rogan!

Still pissed at that decision.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> Pretty much yeah haha :thumb02:
> 
> "He can make a real impact at 185" come on Joe Rogan!
> 
> Still pissed at that decision.


Imagine me right now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Okami gets robbed there will be BLOOD!!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

To Twitter!



@danawhite said:


> Is it me or did Mizugaki just get screwed by the judges!?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> I'm still shocked at this. How can I get screwed twice.


Dude, I feel bad for you. It was a clear 30-27 for Mizugaki, but I don't know... Judges are really weird sometimes. Isn't Peoples involved in this, right? :confused05:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I still can't believe this that was a clear 30-27 such bs.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The physicality of Fukuda is impressive.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I thought it couldn't get any worse when Bruce Leeroy lost, then it does with Mizugaki. I could just imagine what is going to happen to Rampage tonight, DQ or something lol.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Imagine me right now.


He in your FFL?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fun round.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Did the UFC bring judges or are there athletic commisions in Japan? Seriously is MMA regulated cause that could mean they have to use Japanese judges who would use likely weigh aggression and damage more and control less.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

10-9 fukuda.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good round for Fukuda, but Cantwell with a little momentum at the end.

Fukuda should instigate a clinch, way too strong for Cantwell.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hawndo said:


> He in your FFL?


Look in my sig and you will see robbery all around.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cantwell's doin 'aight. Gave the first to Fukuda, but robot's in it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, this fight is awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man Fukuda is incredibly impressive right now......his fight IQ is through the roof. He knew Cantwell would be a little tight after the guillotine and jumped all over him in the clinch and gained a ton of momentum.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cantwell is falling apart fast, he isn't fuid anymore, isn't avoiding shots. 

Damn, maybe he can hit the reset while he gets his nuts out of his throat.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, Cantwell can't win if they keep it standing. Fukuda is schooling him now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dominant round from Fukuda.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fukuda is whooping dat ass I hope he doesn't gas that was a pretty high pace for a MW.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Watch Fukuda lost that round thanks to the fantastic judgeing of the officials.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I have never seen a fighter freeze so consistently under pressure like that, seriously needs to get that sorted!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Unless someone finishes who knows who will win.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Fukuda is just outworking and outclassing Cantwell even if according to Rogan in the first round "This is best of Steve Cantwell!". :sarcastic12:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Finish Him!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

30-27 Fukuda...clearly. Bye bye Cantwell....5 losses in a row in the UFC...:laugh:

Fukuda very impressive.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Ring fight was clear too though hopefully they don't rob him again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fukuda should win but after that Mizugaki/Caraiso robbery I don't even know.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

As I said to my girlfriend. This is a clear example of a fighter (Cantwell) who is better technically, more powerful, quicker, and just more athletic than his opponent, but fails because he can't handle his opponent's willpower.

Riki Fukuda looked like a motherfucker in that fight, just chasing Steve down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fukuda's ability to adjust his gameplan on the fly and his fight IQ and ability to adapt is something that more fighters need to get a grip on.

Also, I really can't see any round Cantwell won. Can someone help me out here?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Fukuda's ability to adjust his gameplan on the fly and his fight IQ and ability to adapt is something that more fighters need to get a grip on.
> 
> Also, I really can't see any round Cantwell won. Can someone help me out here?


The judges strike again.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> Oh that's why...thanks. I was wondering why I saw a charge for $1.99.





BWoods said:


> As I said to my girlfriend. This is a clear example of a fighter (Cantwell) who is better technically, more powerful, quicker, and just more athletic than his opponent, but fails because he can't handle his opponent's willpower.
> 
> Riki Fukuda looked like a motherfucker in that fight, just chasing Steve down.


Hwat? Fukuda was MUCH stronger than Cantwell. It was obvious from the onset. It was actually what I pointed out in my post at the end of the first round. Fukuda did exactly what I thought he should've done, instigate a clinch and impose his physicality on Cantwell.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Pretty impressed with Fukuda there.

Some dude on Danas facebook just called Him Steve Cant"fight"well haha harsh, but fair.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Hwat? Fukuda was MUCH stronger than Cantwell. It was obvious from the onset. It was actually what I pointed out in my post at the end of the first round. Fukuda did exactly what I thought he should've done, instigate a clinch and impose his physicality on Cantwell.


Seriously, he stood up with Cantwell on his back, shrugged him off, and looked at him like "U 4 REALZ SON?".


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Fukuda's ability to adjust his gameplan on the fly and his fight IQ and ability to adapt is something that more fighters need to get a grip on.
> 
> Also, I really can't see any round Cantwell won. Can someone help me out here?


1st round was close, MMAJunkie even gave it to Cantwell although I had Fukuda just winning it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fukuda not only pounded him on the ground, he arguably won the majority of the standup in the first round. Cantwell only came on late at the end.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yamamoto is pretty average these days, wouldn't even be shocked if Lee won.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn, can't believe I talked myself out of betting on Lee...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Retire KID.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yamamoto is pretty average these days, wouldn't even be shocked if Lee won.


Wow i've never seen a guy throw a dozen bombs at a guy and it have absolutely no effect.

Damn, didn't see that coming. So much for this dude being a top BW like i've seen some proclaim.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! Lee pulls it out.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting night so far.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kid is done.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Enjoyed that.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That was very very nice for Lee- great stand up defense and let Yamamoto think it was close to being over and then just exploded on him with the knee and great sub. :thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rygu said:


> Wow i've never seen a guy throw a dozen bombs at a guy and it have absolutely no effect.
> 
> Damn, didn't see that coming.


You have to hit the guy for it to have an effect. Really goes to show how effective a good cover up can be.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Retire KID.


He has been done ever since he had that bad injury. I don't have any problems with him trying to get that money though.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow what a fight!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

rygu said:


> Wow i've never seen a guy throw a dozen bombs at a guy and it have absolutely no effect.
> 
> Damn, didn't see that coming. So much for this dude being a top BW like i've seen some proclaim.


I doubt anyone has proclaimed that within the last 3 years.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I thought Kid might actually pull it off for a minute there. Hard to believe he was ever a terror at this point.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> He has been done ever since he had that bad injury. I don't have any problems with him trying to get that money though.


Injury, divorce, silly amateur wrestling sabbatical.....lack of motivation, etc.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

These translators don't **** around....they get to the point...:laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's my upset bet of the night.....Mitsuoka over Gomi.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Is that a giant hickey on KIDs neck? lol


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's a tattoo of a kiss.


What in the **** is wrong with Goldberg? Does he botch people's names on purpose? He can't even get the most simple names right.


MIT-SOO-OH-KA

Dickhead.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> These translators don't **** around....they get to the point...:laugh:


She's got a fuzzy sno-cone colored pen to take notes- what did you expect?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

They should have brought back the crazy, female PRIDE announcer for one night.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> They should have brought back the crazy, female PRIDE announcer for one night.


I was totally hoping they would.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Mitsuo-KI? WTF is that?

Come on, in the weigh-ins I listen to Rogan mispelling a lot of names and now Goldie is having the same mistake? Come on.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

God forbid Guram Gugenishvili ever gets signed...-_-


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, Rampage didn't want to be on camera.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on Kid couldn't give us more than a slight flash of old. Hopefully Gomi can deliver an old time beat down.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I never get tired of that highlight reel Tyson Griffin KO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I never get tired of that highlight reel Tyson Griffin KO.


likewise.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mitsuokey by guillotine.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Haha he pronounced eiji right and then butchered it a few seconds later. Basically every announcer butchers japanese names though because they are reading them like they are english and the pronunciation doesn't work the same way.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Would like to see Gomi lose this one.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, Goldberg is a beaut.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gomi is going down in the second.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Dang the usual site I watch it on is down...anybody have a link!!! PM me...otherwise I gotta read the damn blogs...lolz!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mitsuoka should've slapped the RNC.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Would like to see Gomi lose this one.


He's well on his way- slick sub attempt at the end of the round.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Gomi needs to retire as well.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

The way Gomi leans forwards and puts his head down. Imagine if Mitsuoka threw a right hook & followed with a knee..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Gomi turning up the heat!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn- here comes Gomi.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How the **** did Eiji gas so quick?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

lol...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Crazy comeback!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Is this dude even a pro fighter? What the **** was that?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet, happy Gomi won.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Gomi wins horray.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC cut both of these dudes...please....that was the most disgraceful thing I've seen south of HWs probably ever.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

What a comeback indeed, but Gomi is barely a gatekeeper anymore. He should retire.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> UFC cut both of these dudes...please....that was the most disgraceful thing I've seen south of HWs probably ever.


wtf are you talking about you numpty? How could anyone call that fight 'disgraceful'?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

That was a great comeback for Gomi- getting rocked and tooled in the 1st and then just pours it on in the 2nd.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Great fight, excellent come back with an exciting round and a finish. Good for Gomi.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

is there really only 20k people in that arena? it looks huge, and packed.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> UFC cut both of these dudes...please....that was the most disgraceful thing I've seen south of HWs probably ever.


What? Are you serious? You've seen the TUF fight nights right?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

must have been the body kicks


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> wtf are you talking about you numpty? How could anyone call that fight 'disgraceful'?


A shot to beyond belief LW who probably would lose at least 1/5 fights to dudes on the Northeast USA circuit, winning a fight he had no business winning because he fought a LW with cardio that would make Ben Rothwell look good.


Pitiful. I can't imagine how the **** a professional fighter at this level gasses after a round of fighting....and a round of fighting that was at a slow pace at that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> What? Are you serious? You've seen the TUF fight nights right?


Yes...none of the LWs on TUF gas after a round of snail paced fighting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> A shot to beyond belief LW who probably would lose at least 1/5 fights to dudes on the Northeast USA circuit, winning a fight he had no business winning because he fought a LW with cardio that would make Ben Rothwell look good.
> 
> 
> Pitiful. I can't imagine how the **** a professional fighter at this level gasses after a round of fighting....and a round of fighting that was at a slow pace at that.


I'm certain the barrage of body shots early in the second had nothing to do with it 

If you think that fight was anywhere near 'disgraceful', then you have my sympathy. You did just see Maia vs. Weidman, did you not?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Even Shogun would mock this dude for his cardio.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm certain the barrage of body shots early in the second had nothing to do with it
> 
> If you think that fight was anywhere near 'disgraceful', then you have my sympathy. You did just see Maia vs. Weidman, did you not?


At least Maia and Weidman went a round and half to two rounds without falling over dead.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oldfan said:


> must have been the body kicks


Yeah body shots and likely nerves. I'm not sure how short notice he took the fight on but japanese orgs give you a lot less time to prepare for a fight than the UFC typically does anyways.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> At least Maia and Weidman went a round and half to two rounds without falling over dead.


So I guess you're just going to ignore the flurry of body shots, is that it?

Meh. I don't intend to argue with you about this. You're clearly wrong, and that's more or less the long and short of it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Mayhem Miller agrees that no one gasses after the first round either. Along with the too numerous to name other fighters who have done the same thing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> Mayhem Miller agrees that no one gasses after the first round either. Along with the too numerous to name other fighters who have done the same thing.


You mean one of the worst 5 round fights in recent history? Yeah, that fight was also disgraceful.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I believe the technical term is he got "the breath knocked out of him"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Me likey the Japanese ring girl. Man it must be fun to have Rogans' job or for any of the staff for that matter getting ring side seats for EVERY UFC event!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rogan needs to stop screaming all the time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And Dana needs to stop calling Frankie top three pound for pound. This guy's blatant disdain for GSP is embarrassing.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Dana needs to stop calling Frankie top three pound for pound. This guy's blatant disdain for GSP is embarrassing.


Only if you consider Aldo higher then Edgar...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> You mean one of the worst 5 round fights in recent history? Yeah, that fight was also disgraceful.


Are you just mad because you've lost most of your bets so far or that fighters actually gas in the first round? It happens and sometimes fighters are in terrible shape and that is a disgrace but sometimes fighters blow their wad early and gas out- that's not disgraceful. It happens and they have to learn not to blow out early and condition themselves better. Eiji was fighting for the first time in the UFC and it's happened to better fighters than him in their first time plus he was fighting a legend to him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Dana needs to stop calling Frankie top three pound for pound. This guy's blatant disdain for GSP is embarrassing.


gee ess who?

the greatest fighter in the world is a 155lb plumber's helper from Jersey.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Dana needs to stop calling Frankie top three pound for pound. This guy's blatant disdain for GSP is embarrassing.


I thought Dana loved GSP? GSP is his big cash cow now that Lesnar is gone. And theres nothing Dana loves more than money.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Walker said:


> Are you just mad because you've lost most of your bets so far or that fighters actually gas in the first round? It happens and sometimes fighters are in terrible shape and that is a disgrace but sometimes fighters blow their wad early and gas out- that's not disgraceful. It happens and they have to learn not to blow out early and condition themselves better. Eiji was fighting for the first time in the UFC and it's happened to better fighters than him in their first time plus he was fighting a legend to him.


A little bit of both. Mostly the latter though.

I lost my Mizugaki bet and wasn't angry at all. But seeing a dude absolutely blow a fight because he's not in fighting condition is just too much.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Only if you consider Aldo higher then Edgar...


He does. I believe he placed Aldo at number two. 

This nonsense about Edgar being top three ends tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Praise Jesus!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anybody ever see Vaughn Lee before. What the heck...damn what's going on with Kid.


----------

